# Antifreeze Change



## Vapor (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 2001 Maxima. Can I use any brand of antifreeze or do I need to get antifreeze from nissan dealer?

Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Anything oughta be fine.


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

Why do people thinking that antifreeze from Manufacturer(inthiscasenissan) dealer is different from antifreeze at a different place. Is it because of marketing or because its actually for the better..


----------

